# I HAVE LIVED A LONG TIME



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

As I read through the various posts on this forum I realize that I HAVE LIVED A LONG TIME and I have dabbled in a lot of things, slingshots, blowguns, traditional archery, slings, knives, tomahawks, Bolos, pellet guns, firearms, whips, primitive fire making, primitive camping, hunting, fishing and a lot more. If you live long enough you get to try a lot of stuff. Having said that, I realized that *I NEVER DID ANYTHING AT THE EXPERT LEVEL. * I am or was good at a lot of things but never got to the level of being a card cutting, match lighting, arrow splitting expert at anything. So, now at 80 I find myself thinking, would it have been better to do one or two things very well, rather than be a JACK OF ALL TRADES, MASTER OF NONE? What do you think?

GP


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

I find myself in what you say,same story most of the time I think being a generalist is good and I don’t know if I could have become a expert at anything so I’m happy knowing a little about a lot of things.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Royleonard said:


> I find myself in what you say,same story most of the time I think being a generalist is good and I don't know if I could have become a expert at anything so I'm happy knowing a little about a lot of things.


It is good that you are pleases with who you are, grasshopper.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

its better to know [and enjoy] a little bit about a lot than a lot about a little. Keeps life interesting


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

You LIVED at the expert level Pete. Now at 80 years old you can look back and say I am an expert at LIVING! Can't beat that Buddy!


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Flatband said:


> You LIVED at the expert level Pete. Now at 80 years old you can look back and say I am an expert at LIVING! Can't beat that Buddy!


Thanks for the good words....appreciate them


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Flatband said:


> You LIVED at the expert level Pete. Now at 80 years old you can look back and say I am an expert at LIVING! Can't beat that Buddy!


Totally agree with this! You have lived and are now the expert at you. You have had fun recreation, based on the many fun things you are good at. We never get out of life alive so we should at least experience and help others experience joy when we are here


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

'Tis better to have loved and lost than never to have loved at all.' ~ Alfred Lord Tennyson

Perhaps you can say that about many other things in life as well.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

I have sign in my shop that reads:

*YOU DON'T STOP DOING THINGS BECAUSE YOU GET OLD,*

*YOU GET OLD BECAUSE YOU STOP DOING THINGS. *


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I think you're cool either way, my friend!!! :whisper:


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

I thinks it's better to fit as many lifetimes into one lifetime than to only have one. To be an expert, too many experiences have to be missed out on to concentrate on one


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Aka said it perfectly I also tried numerous different activities in life, and I don’t regret any of them. Your post got me to thinking “What if ” I would have got into slingshots several years ago. I’m not sure if I would have stayed with it or not, because there wasn’t the internet and the Slingshot Forum. My attraction to slingshots is like saying “ Which came first, the slingshot or the Forum” The Forum for me makes up a huge part in the sport of slingshots I would never had the pleasure of meeting some of the most amazing people I’ve ever known.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

devils son in law said:


> I think you're cool either way, my friend!!! :whisper:


Thanks, I will try to live up to your kind words today!

GP


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

AKA Forgotten said:


> I thinks it's better to fit as many lifetimes into one lifetime than to only have one. To be an expert, too many experiences have to be missed out on to concentrate on one


Well stated, my friend.


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

I prefer the idea of trying a bit of everything, maybe specializing to a certain degree in activities I really enjoy. Just concentrating one or two interests implies missing out on so many great things in Life.

Professionally speaking, it's another story; one has to be excellent i.e. a "specialist" with the relevant skills to compete with so many others out there.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

Can't speak from your position as I'm only young compared to most it seems (22), I enjoy a very varied range of hobbies. Some taken more seriously than others. Got quite serious about spring air rifles for several years, over did it I think and now rarely use them. Much better to be competent in a varied range of activities. Makes you a more rounded person and a more interesting and intelligent person aswell in my opinion.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Pebble Shooter said:


> I prefer the idea of trying a bit of everything, maybe specializing to a certain degree in activities I really enjoy. Just concentrating one or two interests implies missing out on so many great things in Life.
> 
> Professionally speaking, it's another story; one has to be excellent i.e. a "specialist" with the relevant skills to compete with so many others out there.


Yeah, I don't really care if my Brain Surgeon is a good slingshot shooter.

GP


----------



## Vic R (Feb 18, 2019)

Berkshire bred said:


> Can't speak from your position as I'm only young compared to most it seems (22), I enjoy a very varied range of hobbies. Some taken more seriously than others. Got quite serious about spring air rifles for several years, over did it I think and now rarely use them. Much better to be competent in a varied range of activities. Makes you a more rounded person and a more interesting and intelligent person aswell in my opinion.


Same here. I'm extremely young compared to most people here...


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Grandpa P,

I have pondered this dilemma before and likely will again. I am have to to understand and even appreciate the fact that I am too curioua to.have been an expert. My focus is never going to be that narrow...nothing against experts...but I am enjoying being relaxed in my endeavors far too much to pursue a single inquiry.

It's just who I am. Now I have been traveling and working all day.

So I am off to clean up and eat and an early bedtime.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

MakoPat said:


> Grandpa P,
> 
> I have pondered this dilemma before and likely will again. I am have to to understand and even appreciate the fact that I am too curioua to.have been an expert. My focus is never going to be that narrow...nothing against experts...but I am enjoying being relaxed in my endeavors far too much to pursue a single inquiry.
> 
> ...


I have a feeling that people become experts without really thinking about it. They say that one becomes more of an expert the farther they travel from home. The I was in Germany I was introduced as "Pehta, gross jaeger from Colorado " Big hunter there, not so much at home. LOL


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

I think that don't none of the accolades matter as long as you enjoyed yourself while getting there, Pete.

And I wouldn't have you or anyone else on this forum any other way.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

I HAVE TO ADMIT SOMETHING AND I HOPE Y'ALL WILL FORGIVE ME. I AM POSTING THIS JUST SO THAT I CAN GET MY 1000 POSTING...........


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Grandpa Pete said:


> I HAVE TO ADMIT SOMETHING AND I HOPE Y'ALL WILL FORGIVE ME. I AM POSTING THIS JUST SO THAT I CAN GET MY 1000 POSTING...........


Perfectly justified and well deserved lol My congratulations ????


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Grand Pa.. I myself having live along and full life, know exactly how you feel. Never could tie myself down to one interest. I get curious about something, go at it like I'm beating snakes, then something new and exciting comes along and smiles it's lovely smile, and off I go again! Life is sweet, lets us "oldsters" not morn what we didn't become experts at, but what we didn't have time to try! There is just to much world out there to settle on just one thing. I admire people who can lock on a passion and stick with it and become masters of their art, but I just don't have the mind set for it. I believe that the curious brain is seldom idle or tidy!


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

SJAaz

It sounds like we both have the same type of brains. I am always getting excited about some new project and, all too often, I'll get it half done and then get interested in something else. I am much better with coming up ideas then I am am finishing up on the fine details. Now that I am old in body (not so much in mind) I have had to give up a lot interests that I enjoyed when I was a bit younger. Some things I enjoy just go a lot slower and are harder to do.......like getting in and out of my fishing boat. When it became difficult to pull a heavy bow I discovered slingshots were a lot easier.

Oh, by the way, is that your hot rod in the picture?

GP


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

I am the same, I dabble in everything, and become master in none. Slingshots and archery are the two hobbies that really captured me, and the ones that will stay with me till the end.
Grandpa, as is already said, you are an expert in life, so, if you are happy and content now, then you have already won ????


----------

